# 8mm female square socket?



## PHPaul (Jun 16, 2018)

The collet draw bolt (proper nomenclature?) on my Grizzly mill has an 8mm square head.  The provided 8mm open end wrench works, but a T-handle socket would be MUCH faster and easier.

I've searched fairly extensively for an 8mm female square socket without success.  I'd be happy to make my own if I could find the material or a 1/4 or 3/8 drive socket.

Sources?

I did notice that the T wrench for my acetylene tank is REAL close, I could possibly buy one of those and file the socket out to fit.  Tedious, but doable.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 16, 2018)

PHPaul said:


> I did notice that the T wrench for my acetylene tank is REAL close, I could possibly buy one of those and file the socket out to fit. Tedious, but doable.


I good square file would make an easy job of widening that square hole, that's the route I would take because it is as you said doable and since I've done it a few times I know it'll work.  just take your time filing ,file facing sides together ,measure frequently. good luck.


----------



## rgray (Jun 16, 2018)

You can probably find an 8 point socket that would do the job.
with a little searching best I found was a 5/16 8 point from Mcmasters.
8mm=.31496 5/16=.312 that's .0015 removal from each flat on your drawbar nut for perfect fit.
https://www.mcmaster.com/#square-drive-sockets/=1db5a1l


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 16, 2018)

8mm is very close to 5/16".  McMaster Carr sells 5/16" 8 pt. sockets for 1/4" and 3/8" drives.
https://www.mcmaster.com/#square-drive-sockets/=1db5c15

Russ, you beat me to it!


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 16, 2018)

Try a 3/8" 12pt socket or box wrench.  One of my 3/8" box wrenches fits a .314" square snugly.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 16, 2018)

Finally, the Atlas/Craftsman 4 pt. socket wrench , M6-115, fits a 5/16" square.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wr...659632?hash=item46780a6bf0:g:SEcAAOSwRk9an0rM


----------



## PHPaul (Jun 16, 2018)

Ah.  Hadn't thought about 8 point sockets.  Ordered.  Thank you!


----------



## extropic (Jun 16, 2018)

5/16" 8 point socket

I'd be surprised if one wouldn't fit nicely.

EDIT: Too late!


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 16, 2018)

I cut a 1/2" thick of 1" hex stock broached 5/16 square hole in the center it was a nice tight fit. and have a 1" wrench at the mill.


----------



## PHPaul (Jun 24, 2018)

Just a quick follow up:

I ordered and received a 5/16ths, 8 point, 1/4" drive socket.  Picked up a cheapo 6" long 1/4" drive extension, TIG'd a Tee handle on it and All Is Well.


----------

